# They Lied



## jd99 (Jun 17, 2009)

Who says its only brushing lacquer. 

I shoot it all the time, just reduce it by 20 to 25% or 50% for sealer coat.

LOL


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

jd99 said:


> Who says its only brushing lacquer.
> 
> I shoot it all the time, just reduce it by 20 to 25% or 50% for sealer coat.
> 
> LOL


Who would have ever thought that. :laugh2:


----------

